# bfn



## ellie ryan (Oct 17, 2004)

This is my first cycle on clomid,  was due November 4th I'm still waiting.its really messing with my head.on Friday i did 5 tests just hoping at least one was  .I haven't a clue when will show up,obviously i dont want it to ,but if its not meant to be our month just hurry up so we can start 2nd cycle.
Ive been so so low this weekend,i just dont know if I'm strong enough to go through this whole process,is so disheartening,its only just been a year since i lost my baby maybe I'm not ready.
Ive always been regular,now i haven't a clue whats going on with my body,I'm on CD40.Its playing so badly with my emotions to,i cant stop crying ,I'm so miserable and i dont want to be i just dont feel i have anything to smile about/
Then tomorrow il be back at work listening to 5 of my colleagues moaning on about their pregnancies and how its disrupting their lives,how i wish i could swap places with them. 

              Any way thanks for listening

                            ELLIE xx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Ι am so sorry Ellie,  I wish your next cycle to end with a big big +

big hugs to u sweety.  

Stella
x


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Ellie, I read your bio and it looks as though you've had an incredibly rough time in the last year. I'm so sorry. Sending some hugs to cheer you up     

As they always say, you've got to keep yourself busy and distracted, and hopefully  AF will come around before you know. Wishing you lots of luck until next time (you're going to make it, I'm sure), Jaffa xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

So sorry Ellie, you have been through so much. stay strong, it will happen xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry Ellie, you poor love. It always seems worse when   just won't turn up. Here's praying that maybe there's till a chance of a   this cycle, you never know.



xxx


----------

